# Thinking of accepting job in Dubai, questions to ask



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi All,

I am in early discussions with an organisation regarding a role in Dubai. I have a young family (wife and 2 boys, 1 of school going age) and we are seriously considering this as both my wife and I are ready for a new adventure (as opposed to same old job in the UK..)

I have a second round telephone interview later this week, which will be the opportunity for me to ask questions about the general relocation. I have read a lot of the postings and threads on this forum, but was wondering if anyone has any real handy tips regarding what questions to ask, and what things to look out for?

I get a real sense through this forum that Dubai is a great place to live and work, I am just keen to ensure I ask all relevant questions!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Regards

Rosslock


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Be. More. Specific.

I'm not in the mood to reiterate anything everyone's said hundreds of times before.

We're more likely to help you if had listed a few ideas you have, rather than just saying "I have read a lot of the postings and threads on this forum" without any actual indication that you have.

For example, list the questions you already have lined up.

P.s. I know I sound ratty, but I am annoyed that these questions get asked again and again and againnnnnnnnnn. Save some face


----------



## philyand (Mar 31, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Be. More. Specific.
> 
> I'm not in the mood to reiterate anything everyone's said hundreds of times before.
> 
> ...


uh oh, izzybella's clearly hungry. :behindsofa:

Dinner time methinks! 

In all seriousness - what matters the most to you about the move? Think about that carefully and ask questions around it. Write down your "must understand" list.

Also what job are you going for? Doing business is very different here and you may want to ask questions about the culture and what it takes to be successful...


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks philyand, and izzybella,
I take your point, wasn't being vague on purpose. I HAVE read a lot of the posts here and am cobbling together a picture of what it is like out there. I just didn't want to bore anyone with the stuff I already have, but if it helps am happy to elaborate:

- The job is a project management job for an American Service Delivery organisation
- My role would be to manage a number of projects across their Dubai located client base
- This is a longer term role, no end date as such

I have investigated the situation regarding schooling for the kids, accomodation (both depend on budget, availability, location to the office, number of rooms we need) etc etc. I have also a list of questions including (but not limited to):
- Salary
- Visas
- Relocation assistance (including housing, and school support)
- Location
- Clients I'd be working with
and a lot else besides.

I guess what I am looking for is some real insider tips for what else I should be asking about. For example, I just spoke with someone who mentioned something about 'Freezones' and the different legislations around this (next on my agenda to investigate...) But I'd like to hear from people who have actually relocated, possibly with a young family, and who'd say "well, if I'd known that beforehand....."

Hope this clarifies my position somewhat, did not mean to offend anyone with my vagueness...


----------



## Onelasttime (Dec 4, 2012)

We recently relocated to Dubai with 3 primary school age children. I think for us the things I wish we had known were just how much upfront we would have to pay schools, registration, entrance exam, uniform costs etc and also I wish we had asked how much (or little) support we would get with mine and the children's visas. We were so excited about the offer and the move that we just went along with it. We don't get school fees paid (salary accounts for that) but it is a constant request for funds. Also the "support" we got for mine and the children's visa was atrocious and meant we had to pay to extend our visit visas, we also hadn't really accounted for the constant need to shell out money initially (house, agent commission, dewa registration, ejari, car, etc). Don't get me wrong 3 months in and I don't regret a thing but just be aware that you need a fairly substantial amount to get started unless the company are paying for most of it. 

Good luck with your 2nd interview!! It's a great place to bring up kids!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Rosslock said:


> I just spoke with someone who mentioned something about 'Freezones' and the different legislations around this (next on my agenda to investigate...)


In what context was the freezone mentioned ? The only way I see freezone's coming into the equation is if your employer is incorporated in one. Seeing as how its a service delivery company, that's entirely possible (unless I misunderstand what you meant). The freezone bit would effect you on the immigration side of things as the rules and requirements are a bit different for them, also, generally speaking, it is much easier to switch jobs when employed in a freezone. 

This isn't particularly detailed, I know, can provide more pertinent info upon getting an answer to the question posed earlier . About the rest, I'm sure members will help out with their thoughts, as Onelasttime has already ...

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

*Thank you*



Onelasttime said:


> We recently relocated to Dubai with 3 primary school age children. I think for us the things I wish we had known were just how much upfront we would have to pay schools, registration, entrance exam, uniform costs etc and also I wish we had asked how much (or little) support we would get with mine and the children's visas. We were so excited about the offer and the move that we just went along with it. We don't get school fees paid (salary accounts for that) but it is a constant request for funds. Also the "support" we got for mine and the children's visa was atrocious and meant we had to pay to extend our visit visas, we also hadn't really accounted for the constant need to shell out money initially (house, agent commission, dewa registration, ejari, car, etc). Don't get me wrong 3 months in and I don't regret a thing but just be aware that you need a fairly substantial amount to get started unless the company are paying for most of it.
> 
> Good luck with your 2nd interview!! It's a great place to bring up kids!


Thank you onelasttime. That is indeed good to know and something I should explore when discussing the support I would receive with regards to overall relocation and financial assistance! I guess we should be prepared for some financial outlay, especially at the start, and not only in Dubai, but also here in the UK when wrapping things up!
Thanks again.


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

*Thank you!*



saraswat said:


> In what context was the freezone mentioned ? The only way I see freezone's coming into the equation is if your employer is incorporated in one. Seeing as how its a service delivery company, that's entirely possible (unless I misunderstand what you meant). The freezone bit would effect you on the immigration side of things as the rules and requirements are a bit different for them, also, generally speaking, it is much easier to switch jobs when employed in a freezone.
> 
> This isn't particularly detailed, I know, can provide more pertinent info upon getting an answer to the question posed earlier . About the rest, I'm sure members will help out with their thoughts, as Onelasttime has already ...
> 
> Welcome to the forum


It was mentioned to me in exactly the way you just described. Basically I was advised to ask 'if' the company was incorporated in a freezone, and 'if so' how it affects my status.
I may well be looking for some more hints and tips around this particular subject should it become relevant...
Thank you!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Onelasttime said:


> We recently relocated to Dubai with 3 primary school age children. I think for us the things I wish we had known were just how much upfront we would have to pay schools, registration, entrance exam, uniform costs etc and also I wish we had asked how much (or little) support we would get with mine and the children's visas. We were so excited about the offer and the move that we just went along with it. We don't get school fees paid (salary accounts for that) but it is a constant request for funds. Also the "support" we got for mine and the children's visa was atrocious and meant we had to pay to extend our visit visas, we also hadn't really accounted for the constant need to shell out money initially (house, agent commission, dewa registration, ejari, car, etc). Don't get me wrong 3 months in and I don't regret a thing but just be aware that you need a fairly substantial amount to get started unless the company are paying for most of it.
> 
> Good luck with your 2nd interview!! It's a great place to bring up kids!


Completely agree with regards to company support with spouse residency visa etc. my husbands company sorted all that out for us and our residency visa came within 4 weeks so we didn't need to extend our visa or do a visa run. They also sorted out my appointment for the medical and drove me to Satwa for fingerprinting and took me through every step. Last week my Emirates ID card went missing and they've contacted and located it for me. Very hassle free process and made settling in for us easier. Also, my husband was out here before us so the company started our visa process just before our arrival with scanned attested docs etc.
Another thing to consider is if your company may put you up in serviced accommodation when you arrive which may help you to find your own accommodation in that time. My husband had 6 weeks supplied near his work which allowed him to settle into his job as well as look for our apartment. 
With regards to schooling, consider your move date as school places are hard to come by so you may have a period of home schooling. Do your research on schools and if you're coming from UK you may want either a British curriculum or IB school. You can find a list of schools and their ratings on KHDA website which is the School inspection site similar to Ofsted. Another useful site s BSME. Ask if the company will support with this. And remember that your chosen school will no doubt be close to where you live as you won't want to be travelling in traffic across Dubai. 
Your initial outlay will be the killer unless the company are paying for it. Some companies offer a loan etc to help out with first 6 months rent etc. and you will be tying up things in UK. Think about what your company will provide for relocation etc and what you want to ship over as a container fills very quickly. We were quite ruthless with our stuff.
We've been here 5 weeks and so far have found our quality f family life on the up as we are outdoors more, even in this heat, and there's so much more to do.
Best of luck!


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Personally, I think that you shouldn't consider upheaving your family without learning about the package and liking the job being offered.

I.e. for the freezone/non-freezone thing, if you want the job it shouldn't matter. If you're not sure about the job, I wouldn't recommend moving country with your entire family. I'm not saying it's not important, I'm saying it's a small consideration. It's mainly about the implications should you wish to leave the company/they wish to fire you. (I'd like to point out that you sound really excited, so I think that you should take the job if it's fiscally viable.)

If you do want the job, a couple of things you should think about:

Housing allowance - extra for children/rooms (see if you can get it up front for the year, if not there are loans you can take out at the bank)
Medical care for entire family (incl dental)
Transport allowance
Schooling allowance until they reach 18 (standard) - and if you plan on having more children
 All family visas paid for by company
Holiday time (I think the legal requirement about 30 days, so this is standard)
1 month in accommodation provided for by company (pretty standard)
Moving fund (upfront)
Probation period
Contractual (e.g. 2 years or permanent?)

As for freezone, essentially, there are different laws set up for a freezone visa and (should your employer want to get rid of you) it would be impossible for the employer to put a labour ban on you (but they could still try to get you arrested if they have anything over you/are evil).

So bear in mind that it's technically illegal to work outside a freezone, if you obtain one of their visas. So if someone did want to fire you, all they have to do is arrange a meeting in a non-freezone area and get evidence to use against you. Not that people actually abide by this rule...but it's something to bear in mind if you're on thin ice.


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Completely agree with regards to company support with spouse residency visa etc. my husbands company sorted all that out for us and our residency visa came within 4 weeks so we didn't need to extend our visa or do a visa run. They also sorted out my appointment for the medical and drove me to Satwa for fingerprinting and took me through every step. Last week my Emirates ID card went missing and they've contacted and located it for me. Very hassle free process and made settling in for us easier. Also, my husband was out here before us so the company started our visa process just before our arrival with scanned attested docs etc.
> Another thing to consider is if your company may put you up in serviced accommodation when you arrive which may help you to find your own accommodation in that time. My husband had 6 weeks supplied near his work which allowed him to settle into his job as well as look for our apartment.
> With regards to schooling, consider your move date as school places are hard to come by so you may have a period of home schooling. Do your research on schools and if you're coming from UK you may want either a British curriculum or IB school. You can find a list of schools and their ratings on KHDA website which is the School inspection site similar to Ofsted. Another useful site s BSME. Ask if the company will support with this. And remember that your chosen school will no doubt be close to where you live as you won't want to be travelling in traffic across Dubai.
> Your initial outlay will be the killer unless the company are paying for it. Some companies offer a loan etc to help out with first 6 months rent etc. and you will be tying up things in UK. Think about what your company will provide for relocation etc and what you want to ship over as a container fills very quickly. We were quite ruthless with our stuff.
> ...


Thank you BBmover. Hopefully this company will be as supportive as your husbands organisation was! I bear your comments in mind!


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

*Thanks Izzybella*



IzzyBella said:


> Personally, I think that you shouldn't consider upheaving your family without learning about the package and liking the job being offered.
> 
> I.e. for the freezone/non-freezone thing, if you want the job it shouldn't matter. If you're not sure about the job, I wouldn't recommend moving country with your entire family. I'm not saying it's not important, I'm saying it's a small consideration. It's mainly about the implications should you wish to leave the company/they wish to fire you. (I'd like to point out that you sound really excited, so I think that you should take the job if it's fiscally viable.)
> 
> ...


Thank you Izzybella, that is really good to know. (And Freezones are definitely on my list of questions!) I (we) are very excited about the prospect of coming to Dubai, however it is still early days, AND it has to be under the right conditions, and with the right support as it is a big move. A big ask, especially for my eldest boy who is a homeloving boy and likes to have his friends around him. So we'll see how my 2nd round interview goies, and we'll go from there.


----------



## Rosslock (Jul 1, 2013)

*Thank you all*

Quick note to say thank you to you all for your comments and advice. It is much appreciated, and it is good to know there is a community of people already out there in Dubai who are happy to share their knowledge and advice.

Many thanks, and I'll let you all know how (if) this progresses later this week!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

In the interest of clarity and accurate information, would just like to point out, conducting business meetings, discussions etc, in the mainland by a person employed in the freezone is not illegal. As long as no trans-actional activity takes place ie: receipt of cash payments etc for goods/materials/services including signing of business contracts, and delivery of said merchandise/goods/services is made via couriers/electronically or in the freezone, then no law has been broken.

In the case of services, the work product will get to the customer often electronically and payment would be done via bank transfer or cheque, no cash, and no store-front in the mainland ....


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

saraswat said:


> In the interest of clarity and accurate information, would just like to point out, conducting business meetings, discussions etc, in the mainland by a person employed in the freezone is not illegal. As long as no trans-actional activity takes place ie: receipt of cash payments etc for goods/materials/services including signing of business contracts, and delivery of said merchandise/goods/services is made via couriers/electronically or in the freezone, then no law has been broken.
> 
> In the case of services, the work product will get to the customer often electronically and payment would be done via bank transfer or cheque, no cash, and no store-front in the mainland ....


Okay, yes. I wasn't particularly clear. However, I've been informed that signing contracts shouldn't take place outside of the freezing either - even if you're paying electronically. I could be wrong...but that's what I was told...


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

IzzyBella said:


> Okay, yes. I wasn't particularly clear. However, I've been informed that signing contracts shouldn't take place outside of the freezing either - even if you're paying electronically. I could be wrong...but that's what I was told...


I mentioned in the post you quoted that signing of contracts should not be done outside the freezone .

p.s: I will submit though that my post being discussed is certainly not my best effort with the English language, it's bad grammar and sentence formation ... I shall take a mulligan on that one


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

sorry! I was on my phone/skimming.

Hence "freezing"....hahaha, I think we both should pay a little closer attention.


----------

